# separated with child



## JMPENN (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a question: I am thinking of moving to Dubai and I am married BUT separated with a child. Would I be able to get a teaching job in Dubai?????
All the advice on Dubai talks about unmarried couples etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you a single mom or a single dad? You didn't specify so I don't want to assume.

Getting a teaching job in Dubai depends on your qualifications but life as a single parent in Dubai, is extremely difficult not only for the parent but also for the child.

People in Dubai usually move with their families and children or as singles/couples. Because of this, there aren't many single parents with children. I think my son is the only one in his entire grade with divorced parents.

Also, the lifestyle here is not the most ideal for a single parent. You will need proper daycare for your child while you're at work. That can be done by either placing him/her in a daycare centre or employing a maid. If you're the type who prefers his/her privacy and doesn't want a live in maid, then I would recommend a daycare centre as opposed to hiring one through an agency. Having said all of this, people do make things work, albeit with a few sacrifices.

If you are a single mother and need to sponsor your child's visa, you will need written permission from the father. Oh, that's something you will need to get used to out here. You need a written permission from the father for pretty much everything. I wanted to take my son on a holiday and I needed an approval from the father while applying for a visa. They also didn't allow me to open a bank account in my son's name because only the father can do that. So would be best to stay in a good relationship with the dad even if you are separated


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> ...You need a written permission from the father for pretty much everything...


One of the few countries that I could irk my wife on cue... 

I used to receive SMS each time she used the local VISA card (how much / where etc), so I could "question" the charges  That got me in the doghouse for a while 

:focus:


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Getting permission for rest can be understood keeping in mind the societal values but Why cant a woman open a bank account for their kids...??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Grt1 said:


> Getting permission for rest can be understood keeping in mind the societal values but Why cant a woman open a bank account for their kids...??


Are you a man or a woman? I ask because my response will differ based on that. Either way it won't be nice because I fail to see how any individual from a civilised society will think it is ok for a mother to not have any rights as a parent citing "societal values" as the justification.

You know what, doesn't matter if you're a man or a woman, I've given you my answer already.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you a man or a woman? I ask because my response will differ based on that. Either way it won't be nice because I fail to see how any individual from a civilised society will think it is ok for a mother to not have any rights as a parent citing "societal values" as the justification.
> 
> You know what, doesn't matter if you're a man or a woman, I've given you my answer already.


I think she/he meant something related to the local traditions or similar. It is absurd, no matter how you look at it. I wonder if the dad would need a permission from the mum if the kid was living with him :-D


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I think she/he meant something related to the local traditions or similar. It is absurd, no matter how you look at it. I wonder if the dad would need a permission from the mum if the kid was living with him :-D



thats what i meant Pamela... every society has a right to their traditional values... people cant come from outside and dictate them... its our choice to live here on their conditions whether we like it or not... if we dont we cant always go back...
and remember this is not a democratic country... and we know how democratic the so called democratic nations of the world really are...

having said that... i agree with you... a single mother who is raising the child herself should have complete authority over the child and i am a man...!


----------



## JMPENN (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for replies. I understand that it is possible for me to live in Dubai as a single parent but not easy!!!!! I just wanted to come over for a couple of years.
Childcare- I was thinking that my daughter would come to school with me and that I wouldn't need much childcare??????
Any advice?


----------

